# greetings from Norway



## ornata (Sep 16, 2009)

hi

just some shots from this summer=)

All comments are welcome


----------



## arrowhd (Sep 16, 2009)

Wonderful photos!  I would like to come visit you someday.


----------



## tarcan (Sep 16, 2009)

gorgeous shots, thank you for sharing.

The scenery is spectacular!

Martin


----------



## TheTyro (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow....those are beautiful! I love the soft pastel colors of the first few, it's like a dream. The lower photos remind me of Western Washington! I'd like to go around there someday.


----------



## jcornish86 (Sep 17, 2009)

cool, almost looks like a painting!


----------



## CorpusD (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice pics!


----------



## hellraizor (Nov 28, 2009)

Your pics are breath taking. I'd love to see more!


----------

